# Wowza



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Holy smokes look at this..


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you take another shot with a coin for a frame of reference?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yes that's a quarter!!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Yes that's a quarter!!


Ouch! I would've needed an epidural!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow thats a biggun


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW that's all I have to say.....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! And HAH an epidural!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That is huge!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

> Holy smokes look at this!


Holy cowpie! That is a *BIG* egg!


----------

